# Nerdgirl fan soaps



## grumpy_owl (Jul 10, 2015)

A hundred geek points if you can guess the characters. The black and white ones are soleseife, my new favorite thing to make.


----------



## ourwolfden (Jul 10, 2015)

I will throw out a guess and say the blue rose is a Doctor Who soap? I’m sure I’m way off but that is the only thing I could think of.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 10, 2015)

The blue immediately brings to mind the blue rose series by Eddings


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jul 10, 2015)

Ooh, nope! It's a blue rose growing from a wall of ice.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 10, 2015)

Hrmn, I was thinking along Game of Thrones.  Is one of them scented with dragons blood?


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jul 10, 2015)

Dingdingding! That's Fire & Blood for Danaerys scented with wasabi and woodsmoke; Lady Stoneheart for Catelyn scented with tonka bean, soft black pepper and teakwood; Jon Snow's Blue Rose with peppermint and lavender; Lemon Cake for Sansa (sweet Meyer lemon with a lemon cake crust); and House of Black White brine soap for Arya with Kentish Rain, which was super fun to pour into the mold--a thick salt soap with a notorious accelerant. My first soap on a stick. I put a little lipstick on the pig and it's passable.


----------



## Balloons (Jul 10, 2015)

Great soaps. The black and white is my favorite.


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ah, there's no blood on the rose. Does that mean there's a chance Jon Snow isn't dead???


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jul 10, 2015)

Jon Snow can't be dead; he's the endgame. I'm holding out hope, anyway. It looks like we won't know until 2017 at the earliest.

I'll be making Golden Hand soaps for Jamie after I move, and any other ASOIAF themes people want to suggest.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 10, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> Jon Snow can't be dead; he's the endgame. I'm holding out hope, anyway. It looks like we won't know until 2017 at the earliest.
> 
> I'll be making Golden Hand soaps for Jamie after I move, and any other ASOIAF themes people want to suggest.



A wine soap for Tyrion with a bitter but peppery fragrance.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jul 10, 2015)

Definitely, Teresa. I have the scent and name planned (The God of Tits and Wine) but not the shape. Perhaps guest-size soaps? Too soon?


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 10, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> Definitely, Teresa. I have the scent and name planned (The God of Tits and Wine) but not the shape. Perhaps guest-size soaps? Too soon?



Not too soon, that is so perfect!! Love all these themed soaps. 
Are you going to do one for Cersei?

ETA: you can also do a golden rose for Margery(sp) and the grandmother. Oh and something for Joffrey and call it "Cruel Intentions" (or are these only for living characters?)


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 10, 2015)

Those are lovely soaps and I love the theme.  

*SPOILERS*

Will I lose internet points if I confess I don't really care about Jon's fate (or any of the Stark males), but I miss Tywin and Joffery? They were so much fun to watch. I'm always sad when the entertaining characters are killed off.  Jon was always so bland.  I guess honor in that universe is kinda boring.

Here's hoping the next season brings back The Hound and features much more drunk Cersei, vengeful Arya, bemused Tyrion and hunky Dothrakis.


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 10, 2015)

TeresaT said:


> A wine soap for Tyrion with a bitter but peppery fragrance.



Wouldn't a wine soap go better with Joffery? <snicker>


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 10, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Wouldn't a wine soap go better with Joffery? <snicker>



That's funny!  I didn't think of that.  I was just thinking of Tyrion being drunk all the time and seldom without a goblet in his hand.

Grumpy Owl, I was originally going to suggest a wine glass, but that might be too difficult.  How about a gargoyle, since everyone always calls him ugly?  Actually, I think Martin refers to him as a gargoyle in the books.  That or a clown or jester; however, some people may find that to be politically incorrect.

Edit:  guest soaps.  Oh my gosh.  I just got it.  A little slow on the up-take there.  That would be funny.  I wonder how many people would be slow to get it, like I was.  BTW:  the name for Tyrion's soap is brilliant!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 10, 2015)

jcandleattic said:


> Not too soon, that is so perfect!! Love all these themed soaps.
> Are you going to do one for Cercei?



You can do a naked woman and "shave" her hair.  You can use a "dirt" FO with maybe a little horse poo thrown in for extra reality.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jul 10, 2015)

I have molds for a (High)garden of golden roses with a green base for Margaery, and amethyst jewel soaps for the Queen of Thorns, so I figure the latter one will do for Joffrey, since that's what poisoned him. He's kind of old news so I'd like to concentrate on characters with some skin in the game.

Poor Cersei. I'm no fan of hers but a girlfriend and I, getting drunk on a sailboat out on the lake the other day, decided we needed Septa Unella walking behind us all the time intoning, "Shame! Shame! Shame!"

There are like a million characters but every time I try to think of doing a soap for one, no one is important enough--they're all dying so fast or unsoapable (Stannis, Theon, Ramsay, Ser Jorah Friendzone). Maybe something for Bran, Fresh Fallen Leaves from NG? I have to think on it.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 10, 2015)

grumpy_owl said:


> I have molds for a (High)garden of golden roses with a green base for Margaery, and amethyst jewel soaps for the Queen of Thorns, so I figure the latter one will do for Joffrey, since that's what poisoned him. He's kind of old news so I'd like to concentrate on characters with some skin in the game.
> 
> Poor Cersei. I'm no fan of hers but a girlfriend and I, getting drunk on a sailboat out on the lake the other day, decided we needed Septa Unella walking behind us all the time intoning, "Shame! Shame! Shame!"
> 
> There are like a million characters but every time I try to think of doing a soap for one, no one is important enough--they're all dying so fast or unsoapable (Stannis, Theon, Ramsay, Ser Jorah Friendzone). Maybe something for Bran, Fresh Fallen Leaves from NG? I have to think on it.



Well, they do sell penis molds, so you could always do that for Theon.  Is there a "skin" FO?


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 10, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Those are lovely soaps and I love the theme.
> 
> *SPOILERS*
> 
> ...



FINALLY someone said it out loud!! YAY - I feel exactly the same. I didn't much care for Joffrey, but Tywin? Loved him. Not sure if it was the actor or what (I dont' remember liking him much in the books) - and the Hound? LOVED him, and I too hope he comes back. And Tyrion and his quick wit, and his no non-sense way of talking to people was great (both in the books and in the show) 
Aren't all the Stark men dead now except Rickon and Bran? And who knows what their fate is? (I didn't watch S5 of the show and haven't read book 5 of the series so I'm a tad behind - but know enough of what's going on to hold a convo) 

Anyway - carry on soaping... LOL


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 10, 2015)

snappyllama said:


> Wouldn't a wine soap go better with Joffery? <snicker>



You mean "Whine"? LOL


----------



## navigator9 (Jul 12, 2015)

We never actually saw the Hound dead, so he might be back, and I hope so, I really liked him too. And who is the meister resurrecting under that sheet? Hmmmm.......


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jul 12, 2015)

TheDragonGirl said:


> The blue immediately brings to mind the blue rose series by Eddings



That was my thought as well.  Oh well.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 12, 2015)

Arthur Dent said:


> That was my thought as well.  Oh well.



Haha! book buddies

I sometimes feel a bit out of place when so many of the books I enjoy aren't the hip in thing with the fandoms right now.


----------



## grumpy_owl (Jul 14, 2015)

I've read the books so I can tell you the answers to both those questions, Navigator, but I'll be good and leave you unspoiled.


----------



## BlackDog (Jul 26, 2015)

grumpy_owl what a fun idea for soaps!  My favorite is the black/white but that might just be my Arya bias coming through   There are so many places for inspiration in the books to mine!  



jcandleattic said:


> You mean "Whine"? LOL



jcandleattic I would have liked this post 1,000 times if I could.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 26, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> grumpy_owl what a fun idea for soaps!  My favorite is the black/white but that might just be my Arya bias coming through   There are so many places for inspiration in the books to mine!
> 
> 
> 
> jcandleattic I would have liked this post 1,000 times if I could.



LOL I love the books (although book 4 is proving to be very difficult to get through) and haven't read 5 yet. I've seen the shows up to the end of S4 but have seen enough spoilers that I pretty much know what happens in S5 of the show. 
I truly HATE that the show is so VERY MUCH different than the books. That type of thing, really does just irritate me so much. Especially since GRRM is such a huge part of the show. GRRR You would think he wouldn't want the integrity of the books to be diminished by that much change, but? what do I know, I'm just a lowly reader of the books. LOL 

(sorry to go on such an off topic -sort of- tangent!)


----------



## dibbles (Aug 1, 2015)

How about a milk soap for Lady Lysa? 

Brienne - sapphire; Melisande - flames or ruby?


----------

